# Looking for a project



## carlg (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a CNC and am looking for something to create. I would like to do a relief carving of some sort. Perhaps and eagle or wildlife scene ? I would also like to do an Aztec Calendar. Does anyone have a good source for DXF files or the ability to share a file for me to run ? I have great access to slabs of oak, walnut, maple, etc. I am extremely excited to try something. My experience with the router thus far has been strictly cabinet components. I would love to change that.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You can find many on the CarveWright Users' Forum - Powered by vBulletin but not in the DXF format but you can change them over to it..

You can also use this site for some great pictures for your layout
http://www.intarsia.com/
http://www.intarsia.com/Judy.G.LargeIntarsia7.html
==========



carlg said:


> I have a CNC and am looking for something to create. I would like to do a relief carving of some sort. Perhaps and eagle or wildlife scene ? I would also like to do an Aztec Calendar. Does anyone have a good source for DXF files or the ability to share a file for me to run ? I have great access to slabs of oak, walnut, maple, etc. I am extremely excited to try something. My experience with the router thus far has been strictly cabinet components. I would love to change that.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

For 2D DXFs: 2D (a few hundred free designs) LINK

For 3D STL files (need Winzip to unzip .exe files): 3D Downloads (about 30 free designs) LINK 

For 2D, if you have time to waste, there are several good DXFs on the following link. There are over 5,600 posts in this thread, but every page has at least one download. Oh yeah, you may have to register to see the download files. cnczone - "Share Your Files Part or Art" LINK


----------



## Joe Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Carlg
I have a file of the Aztec calendar on my laptop that runs my shark pro that I am willing to share with you. I'm not sure on how you post it here. The file I mean. Or I can send it to an e-mail. Just send me a private message and I will try and help you out. My account is to new here that I can not send you a private message.
Joe


----------

